#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-17
<ashams> Introduction and General Ubuntu Q&A is starting in 10 minutes. Instructors: jcastro.
<ashams> on #ubuntu-classroom
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-20
* EgyParadox changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact | Happy Birthday Ubuntu! - 4.10 was released today!
<EgyParadox> !factoidbot
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: r u trying to create a black hole here or something ?
<EgyParadox> no I was checking which one is the factoid bot
<thelinuxer> no sense or humor :S
<saad_> afternoon
<EgyParadox> I didnt get the joke :D
<thelinuxer> saad_: wa3alikom el afternoon wara7mat Allah we barakato :D
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: 3ady i have a headache
<saad_> :D
<EgyParadox> omal ana 23mel eh
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> law ma3andeesh headache bardo
<saad_> ento koloko bt3ano kda fi ubuntu eg?
<saad_> ana bafkr ans7b :P
<thelinuxer> saad_: bet3any leeh kafallah el shar ?
<thelinuxer> tansa7eb meen, dana me7adarrlak 7agat  :D
<thelinuxer> 7a7'aleek as3ad saad fel ard :D
<saad_> :D
<saad_> ana ka sa3d
<saad_> etbst xD
<thelinuxer> lool
<seif> hey guys
<thelinuxer> hi seif
<seif> i need some cheering up
<seif> i wont make it to UDS (although i got sponsored)
<seif> my visa got rejected
<seif> 2a7a
<thelinuxer> leeh keda ?
<ashams> it seems that we need filters for irc too :) lol
<thelinuxer> lol
<ashams> thelinuxer: it worked
<ashams> but with coalwater's msg
<thelinuxer> yes i just saw it
<thelinuxer> ashams: can't understand y
<thelinuxer> nothing special about it
<ashams> thelinuxer: it didn't deliver it to the mailing list
<ashams> just for -owner
<ashams> coalwater quoted the msg while replying
<ashams> thus mailman stopped it
<thelinuxer> lets test ur theory
<thelinuxer> ashams: send again
<ashams> hey
<ashams> i'm ahmed's bro
<ashams> he isn't here now but he'll be back in 5
<ashams> :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: ok np problem just tell him i removed him from -owner
<ashams> ok
<ashams> ok
<ashams> thelinuxer: I still can reach it :)
<thelinuxer> reach what ?
<thelinuxer> ashams: reach what ? if u sent something now I guess mailman held it
<thelinuxer> cause i didn't receive anything from the mailing list
<ashams> ah, I meant: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admin/ubuntu-eg
<ashams> ok will reply quoting it
<thelinuxer> i guess u need logout walla 7aga
<ashams> No, it lets me in with password :)
<ashams> I love mailman
<ashams> :(
<thelinuxer> ah ah ah
<thelinuxer> sorry keda sa7
<thelinuxer> mesh dah ely ben testo delwa2ty :D
<thelinuxer> try sending again
<ashams> oh I forgot about it :)
<ashams> will send again
<thelinuxer> na3am! yabny engez 3ashan araga3ak tany el list
<thelinuxer> ok
<ashams> sent
<ashams> received it
<thelinuxer> yeah saw it
<thelinuxer> now ur back to -owner
<ashams> tyebm has it blocked it?
<ashams> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-eg/2011-October/004336.html
<thelinuxer> nope
<thelinuxer> i received it from the mailing list
<ashams> shit
<ashams> I'll fire a support request
<thelinuxer> cool
<thelinuxer> ashams: and another one for IRC :D
<EgyParadox> !language
<lubotu3`> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<EgyParadox> howa dah eli 3andena howa dah bas keda :D
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: looooooool
<thelinuxer> i will go now catch u later guys
<ashams> !coc
<lubotu3`> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<ashams> lovely, it works with loco bot too :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-10-22
<pySalah> how can i get acopy if i didn.t attend the event
<pySalah> i nee dto upgrade my 10.10 to the new 11.10 but fear that it may affect some programmes like labVIEW
<oracle> السلام عليكم
<oracle> مين موجود يا شباب ؟
<EgyParadox> =/
#ubuntu-eg 2012-10-18
<nour> صباح الخير
<nour> حد هنا
<nour> اى حد هنا
#ubuntu-eg 2012-10-19
<locodir-user> سلام
<elacheche_anis> سلام
<locodir-user> i have a problem with wubi installation
<elacheche_anis> What kind of problems?
<locodir-user> when i successfully download it the reboot do not work
<elacheche_anis> do you use the wubi that comes with the CD/DVD?
<locodir-user> no i download it from the internet
<elacheche_anis> ok, when you reboot do you have the OSs menu?
<locodir-user> watch this video
<locodir-user> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5x9iJWXbUY
<locodir-user> it is stop at 1:58
<locodir-user> and after that nothing happens
<locodir-user> did you get the idea??
<elacheche_anis> i see.. from WinBug uninstall Wubi and reinstall ubuntu using it
<locodir-user> i sorry for asking but what is winBug?
<elacheche_anis> I mean Windows X)
<os_> elacheche_anis: window X11 ?
<locodir-user> i did it many times but didnt work?
<elacheche_anis> os_, nope WinBug 7 or XP.. locodir-user try to install Ubuntu using Wubi and that dosn't work for him
<os_> elacheche_anis: I mean Windows X)
<elacheche_anis> locodir-user, why don't install ubuntu without wubi?? dual_boot
<locodir-user> i want to install it inside the windows
#ubuntu-eg 2013-10-14
<Mahmoud_> السلام عليكم
<Mahmoud_> أنا عندي سؤال: أنا كنت حابب أنزل برنامج wicd على اوبنتو 13.04 لكن في مشكلة في d-bus?
#ubuntu-eg 2014-10-14
<psamim> Any one here? I have some questions about LUGs in Egypt, doing a research on that.
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> Oups.. Sorry :) :D Am here, but have no idea about LUGs → Am not from Egy :)
<psamim> elacheche: Hi
<psamim> elacheche: Oh, thanks, :) Do you about LUGs in the Middle East?
<psamim> elacheche: Or Egypt, are they active or not, how old they are.
<elacheche> Nope.. As I know there is no LUGs (if you mean Linux User Groups).. But there is Ubuntu LoCos and Fedora & OpenSuse Ambassadors..
<psamim> elacheche: Yes I mean that, seems there is a website, EGLLUG, which is not updated in two years.
<elacheche> The #ubuntu-eg run some events.. But have no idea how much they are active..
<elacheche> Emm.. Try to ping to website admin.. Maybe you'll find useful informations.. Or you can ask about that on the #ubuntu-eg mailing list or FB group
#ubuntu-eg 2014-10-17
<semo> hiu
<semo> hi*
<semo> hi i am an egyptian student and i am new in programming i have just downloaded ubuntu 14.04 and i am intereseted in linux at all ,, but i have some questions and want an answer
<semo> i want to ask if u have a team in universties in which u can spread ur system and give it to all students
<semo> make events and training
#ubuntu-eg 2014-10-19
<sing> Hi I have a big problem
<sing> Like this big ]----------[
#ubuntu-eg 2016-10-20
<theShirbiny> philipballew, o/
<philipballew> theShirbiny, hey!
<theShirbiny> philipballew, How's it going?
<philipballew> theShirbiny, alright. just working really hard.
<philipballew> I feel like all I do these days is send out emails
<philipballew> whats up with you?
<theShirbiny> All good here :D
<philipballew> whats like like in Kuwait these days?
<theShirbiny> Boring
<philipballew> theShirbiny, San Diego is also boring.
